# Special Coverage from GM letter



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

We really need a pinned thread for this @Blasirl


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Scroll down and you'll find the same thread.😇


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ramccauley23 said:


> Received a letter from GM about the PCV. We just finished the repair ourselves. Called dealer service and it would be $99 for them to look at it. Has anyone filed for reimbursement for the repair they made themselves? If so how did you go about it?


The attached letter is for a 2013. Do you have a Gen I Cruze or a Gen II?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Thebigzeus said:


> We really need a pinned thread for this @Blasirl


Done!


----------



## Ramccauley23 (Dec 6, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> The attached letter is for a 2013. Do you have a Gen I Cruze or a Gen II?


Not sure...... how would I know?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

2016 they made both models.

2016 limited will have round brake lights. Gen1
2016 cruze has a different style brake lights. Gen2.

Gen1 was produced 2011 - 2016.
Gen2 was produced 2016 - 2019.


----------



## scidork (Jun 1, 2011)

I did the full repair in Q1 this year replacing the valve cover and using the Cruzekits V3. I was able to get the valve cover + gasket reimbursed. I just had to go to the dealership with reciepts for the parts. As expected, no allowance for labor (mine anyway) or if anyone else other than I or a Chevy dealer did the repair.

I have a 2011 Eco.


----------

